# The Rainbowfish are Coming Wednesday May 11th - Rainbow presale



## Rainbowfish (Apr 10, 2011)

RAINBOWFISH PRESALE

Hi VAHS members, Gary Lange here. I'm looking forward to seeing you on May 11th where I'll be talking about some of my rainbowfish collecting trips to Papua. As talked about elsewhere I be bringing rainbowfish egg kits for auction right after my talk. So get some tanks ready!

If you want already hatched and growing rainbowfish I won't be bringing any of those to the auction. The only way to get these is to pre-order them through my email address below. Order sooner rather than later so you won't be disappointed. Some are very limited and I need to clean out some of the juvenile tanks to make way for more fish. TAKING ORDERS THRU Thursday May 5th. I will be heading out to Seattle a bit early so need to have enough time to get your rainbowfish ready to travel. You snooze, you lose! Payment please in US$. In the Midwest it is tough to exchange anything at the bank. If $Ca then add 7% because it will cost me that much to exchange. Remember this is only for pickup at the meeting on Wednesday evening.

Please email me at: *gwlange(at)SBCglobal.net *to reserve your fish. Yes, this is a Darwin test, if you PM me here on this site or reply you WILL NOT get your order placed, as I'll forget to look so please send requests to my email addy: 
*gwlange (at) sbcglobal.net*

* Most of the rainbowfish are gone now but I still have one group of parkinsoni, and two groups of Mel. herbertaxelrodi, 1 pair of Mel vanheurni and one group of Gloss ramuensis left. *

Melanotaenia vanheurni - We collected this fish in 2008 in Faowi Village. We were the first to ever bring this fish out and offer it for sale. I really wish that I could show you a decent photo of this fish, I'm still trying! They radiant lemon yellows in the belly really set it off. These fish are getting quite large, 2.5+ inches in length and producing viable eggs. *$28/pair - 2 prs available. * *ONE PAIR LEFT*


















Chilatherina alleni - Siriwo one inch unsexed fish. *SORRY SOLD OUT* *[email protected]$70.* One group available. Johannes Graf and I were the first ones ever to bring this fish out of Papua, 2008 collection. Heiko was amazed that we had them! The photos just don't do these fish justice, they are amazing fish!


















Melanotaenia nigrans - ¾-1 inch. *[email protected]$42,* one group available. *SORRY SOLD OUT*
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w313/rainbowfishes/M_nigrans_male_8480.jpg

Pseudomugil gertrudae - "Eubenangee Swamp" This is a gertrudae from the swamps of Australia. Easy to keep and breed. These are of breeding size already. Works well in a 10 gallon tank. They really need more than just flake food. Live baby brine shrimp is helpful and small live blackworms or chopped frozen bloodworms will get their egg production going. *2 Trios Available $30/trio * *SORRY SOLD OUT*









Melanotaenia catherinae - ~2inches. *trio/$30, one available*. I obtained this fish from Europe in 2009.
*SORRY SOLD OUT*









Melanotaenia parkinsoni - American "orange strain" - *ONE GROUP LEFT*This one has been around the US for awhile but you have to be careful as a lot of the fish in the stores now are crosses. When these guys get about 2 years old you'll know why they are your favorite fish. They get brighter and better with age! ~3/4" *6/$30. Two groups available*. 









Melanotaenia trifasciata - "Myall Creek" - Sorry no pictures yet but this is basically a yellow trifasciata. These are fairly good size 2-2.5". Boys and girls will be present. *6/$42*, one group available. 
Not my photo in the URL but a decent representation of what these fish look like when they get bigger.
*SORRY SOLD OUT*

http://db.angfa.org.au/show_image.p..._Qld.jpg&PHPSESSID=o5im7na419qrkll0t1lvnc6eu0

Melanotaenia herbertaxelrodi - ½-1 inch unsexed *6/$30*. Two Groups available.

Glossolepis ramuensis - Sorry no photo available but if you'll do some searching you'll see it's a pretty nice fish. Max size ~ 3.5 inches so one of the smaller Glossolepis. ~ 1.5 " *2 pr/$36*, one group available. 
Not my photo in the URL but a good representation of what these fish look like when they get bigger.
http://www.irg-online.de/media/Fische/Chilatherina und Glossolepis/Glossolepis ramuensis.gif

Melanotaenia synergos - formerly known as Mel species "Batanta Island". Gets around 3.5 inches. ¾-1 inch unsexed. *6/$48 *- One group available. *SORRY SOLD OUT*









Melanotaenia parva - Kent Webster and I were the first ones to bring this fish to North America. If it had a nickname it would be the Sunkist rainbowfish as it's as bright as an orange! ½-3/4" inch unsexed fish *6/$36*, two groups available. *SORRY SOLD OUT*









Melanotaenia boesemani "Lake Aytinjo" - Heiko recollected boesemani several years ago and got this one from Lake Aytinjo. It seems like it's just a bit smaller but it brighter in color than many of the original ones. The photo below is one of the parents of my fish. ~ ¾"-1.25 inches, *6/$48*, two groups available. *SORRY SOLD OUT* 









Pseudomugil gertrudae Aru II's - *SORRY SOLD OUT*

If you liked gertrudaes before you'll love this fish with it's elongated pelvic fins. Heiko collected this from the ARU islands. The colors aren't fixed, some males have the top and the bottom of their tailed tipped in gold, others just a single dip. Some males have bright yellow long pelvic fins and others have long white ones. Can't tell which female carries which trait and I haven't found if they males breed true to color. Neat little fish though. *$25/pair, 5 pairs available*. Would suggest buying at least 2 pairs so that you can avoid any problems if you lose one.

























Non-rainbowfish

Girardinus metallicus - Black chin livebearer - A Pair + 6 unsexed fry (8 fish total) *$6*, two groups available. 
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w313/rainbowfishes/BlackChinnedLB_3286.jpg
*SORRY SOLD OUT*

send requests to my email addy: 
*gwlange (at) sbcglobal.net*


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

So is it just me or are these WICKED crazy beautiful fish!!!! Set up a tank? How about set up TANKS. Outstanding  Yes, I'm just a little excited about the prospect of being able to add some of these fish to my tanks. Thank you 
Shelley


----------



## Rainbowfish (Apr 10, 2011)

*If you didn't order any rainbowfish it's too late. All of my space for fish has been taken. You'll just have to hope that your fellow members do well with the fish that they bought and breed them!
cheers,

Gary Lange
*


----------

